# Ist es möglich: Netbeans und Eclipse + ein SVN-Server?



## Guest (12. Jun 2008)

Hallo!

Ist es möglich mit Netbeans UND Eclipse auf einem SVN-Server zu arbeiten?

Ein Freund und ich möchten ein kleines Projekt umsetzen und das Problem ist, dass er ein Eclipse-Narr ist und ich ein Netbeans-Narr bin.  :lol: 

Nun ist die Frage, ob wir mit zwei verschiedenen IDEs auf einem SVN-Server zusammen arbeiten können, denn soweit ich weiß, ist die Ordnerstruktur, wo der Code liegt, in Netbeans und Eclipse unterschiedlich und dass Eclipse noch irgendeine ".project" Datei auf dem Server haben muss.

Gibt es da Lösungen oder muss jetzt einer von uns leiden? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2008)

Mit Maven 2 sollte es möglich sein, da ist die Ordnerstruktur vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Guest (12. Jun 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! :toll: 
Werden wir ausprobieren!


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2008)

"Schnell ausprobieren"? 

Maven 2 hat ne Lernkurve (je nach vorwissen), es lohnt sich imho aber auf jedenfall.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jun 2008)

> ".project" Datei auf dem Server haben muss.


wer sagt das?
ich bin der meinung, dass man sowieso nur seine src datein und resourcen (vielleicht auch noch libs)  am svn server haben soll.

ide spezifische dinge wie .project muss man ja nicht einchecken. ich denke das leute die an großen os java projekten arbeiten, auch nicht alle die selbe ide haben.....


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Es hat Vorteile wenn ein Projektteam eine einheitliche Toolchain verwendet. Nur dadurch lassen sich möglichst viele Schritte automatisieren.


----------



## byte (13. Jun 2008)

In meinem derzeitigen Team (15 Entwickler) benutzen wir alle die gleiche IDE, und zwar Eclipse. Das ist durchaus sinnvoll, denn wenn man auch die Compiler Einstellungen standardisiert (Errors/ Warnings, Code Format, ...), dann kann man schon ganz gut einen einheitlichen Standard in die Codebasis bringen.


----------



## maki (13. Jun 2008)

Maven 2 ist eine eigene Toolchain, natürlich kann man dafür aber nicht mehr jedes IDE Plugin nutzen.

Die .project etc. Dateien checken wir ein, einfach nur um möglichst schnell eine neue Entwicklungsmaschine aufsetzen zu können.

jars etc gehören nicht ins Repository, Maven 2 bietet da einen besseren Mechanismus, das sog. dependency Management.


----------



## ARadauer (13. Jun 2008)

das es sinnvoll ist, die gleiche toolchain zu verwenden erscheint mir logisch, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht mit unterschiedlichen ides am selben projekt arbeiten kann.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Können kann man viel, aber ich finde die Projektleitung sollte eine Vorgabe machen. Wer sich nicht daran hält, soll das tun, aber dann auch dafür sorgen, das er/sie kompatibel zur Vorgabe bleibt.

Beispiel Code Formatierung:
Wir verwenden firmeneigene Templates und Formatter Einstellungen.
Eclipse auf clean-up on save einstellen und schon hat man dauerhaft konsistente Formattierung.
Wenn jetzt jemand meint Netbeans nehmen zu müssen, dann darf er das natürlich nicht durcheinanderbringen und damit wirklich relevante Änderungen im Code-Diff verschleiern.


----------

